# Solved: Where to get my SSID & WEP key?



## snazzykaz (Jan 4, 2010)

*Where can I access my SSID and or WEP key from?*

*(I am trying to set up the Wii through my laptop-using a Dodo wireless HUAWEI usb connection it asks for the SSID/WEP key)*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on the router you are trying to connect to 
you will need to loginto that device and goto the wireless section and it will tell you the SSID and the WEP Key code

the SSID is the name of the wireless signal that is broadcasting.

post back the make and model of your router


----------



## snazzykaz (Jan 4, 2010)

I dont know where to find my router, do I have to type in some digits to the http address bar? if so i have no idea what the numbers are.


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

your router is the box your wireless internet comes from try and describe a little better exactly how you are trying to hook things up


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The wireless router is the other end of the wireless connection to your machine. Who is your Internet Service Provider? They would be the guys that send you the bills each month.


----------



## snazzykaz (Jan 4, 2010)

I just have a usb dongal- didn't come with anything else, no external router box.

UPDATE: *I just rang my internet service provider-DODO, and apparently they say i do not even have a router because my service is wireless broadband which doesnt require one as apposed to a dsl service, if that makes sense? my plight was to connect my internet to the nintendo Wii and thats why i was after the wep key/ssid hence tring to access my router- that after all this dont have......so, problem solved!*

*Thank you for all your help in trying to solve my riddle **much* *appreciated!!!*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

looking at the DODO packages 
http://www.dodo.com.au/broadbandkits_overview.asp
they provide a modem or if you already have a modem they use that

Unless you are using a 3G Mobile service for your access, which is this 
https://secure.dodo.com.au/wireless/PlanSelection.aspx?
If you do connect you wii to this service (not sure if you can) be very careful of the bandwidth limitations - it could cost a lot of money in bandwidth charges


----------

